# TranSynd ATF



## mooschi (Jan 12, 2009)

My motorhome has 93000 miles on it and is now 12 years old. Is it too late to change to Synthetic ATF in the Allison MD 6030 transmission? Is it safe (or wise) to mix synthetics with regular petrolium based oils? The transmission has been trouble free and I dont want to start having problems as a result of doing somethign foolish.


----------



## LEN (Jan 12, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF

Just had mine done, flushed both filters, then the new Transynd with just a bit fewer miles and she's running good. The shop said the trans is just broken in good and should be better on it.

LEN


----------



## dbarton291 (Jan 12, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF



> mooschi - 1/12/2009  9:21 AM
> 
> My motorhome has 93000 miles on it and is now 12 years old. Is it too late to change to Synthetic ATF in the Allison MD 6030 transmission? Is it safe (or wise) to mix synthetics with regular petrolium based oils? The transmission has been trouble free and I dont want to start having problems as a result of doing somethign foolish.



It is not too late.  You can mix Transynd and other ATFs.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 19, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF

Remember, you can use Amsoil Torque-Drive Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid. This is a replacement for the Allison/Castrol Transynd fluid.  I pay 159.60 for 5 gallons.  -Steve


----------



## bajahootman (Feb 19, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF

Hi  Do rember how many Gallons they used  thanks in advance........Desmond


----------



## LEN (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: TranSynd ATF

Mine was with Transynd and the price was about $150 for the 18 qts 41/2 gallons needed.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Feb 20, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF

Yes you can mix.  I just talked with an Allison rep. and he said they prefer to flush the transmission before they install the TranSynd but it is not necessary    A flush takes about a hour longer and about $150.00 more


----------



## dbarton291 (Feb 20, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF



> Triple E - 2/20/2009  7:46 PM
> 
> Yes you can mix.  I just talked with an Allison rep. and he said they prefer to flush the transmission before they install the TranSynd but it is not necessary    A flush takes about a hour longer and about $150.00 more



Specifically, what kind of flush was this Allison rep referring to?  A double oil change to get the majority of the mineral oil out of the system maybe?


----------



## Triple E (Feb 21, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF

Good question.  He just stated that when you go from a conventional ATF to a synthetic ATF they like to do a flush to get all of the conventional oil out.  When I ask the rep. if this was necessary he said no.
I have ask the Allison Man if this flush is something that can be done at home or if it should to be done in a shop. Still awaiting his reply.  -me


----------



## Triple E (Feb 21, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF

bajahootman,  My book states that for Initial fill (26qt.), when replacing internal filter(s) (18qt.).  This is for a MD3060.  -me


----------



## dbarton291 (Feb 21, 2009)

RE: TranSynd ATF



> Triple E - 2/21/2009  2:58 PM
> 
> Good question.  He just stated that when you go from a conventional ATF to a synthetic ATF they like to do a flush to get all of the conventional oil out.  When I ask the rep. if this was necessary he said no.
> I have ask the Allison Man if this flush is something that can be done at home or if it should to be done in a shop. Still awaiting his reply.  -me



I don't think there's anything special he's referring to.  The Allison service bulletin on fluid and filter change intervals mentions that vehicles that have had one change with Transynd need to follow the change interval instructions for non-TES295 fluids until the second change with Transynd.  That's been discussed here before.


----------

